# Today's emotion is anger.......



## BrokenHearted15 (Feb 6, 2012)

Today's emotion is anger. As I have gone through the beginning of my day putting my meat from the grocery store in the freezer, and cleaning my produce, I am angry. 
I am angry that:

I can't leave, that I have nowhere to go.
That he is so unaffected, almost happy.
That I am cooking and cleaning for him (and for me and the kids....not just him, hell no)
That I feel like my world is falling apart, and at the same time he is carrying on as if NOTHING has happened.
He doesn't seem to want me to be angry. He wasn't happy at all about me"not talking to him" for the first 5 days. What does he expect, it is over and I don't want to be best friends. 
That there are no plans of what we are going to do, and when. 
That we haven't told the kids.
`Most of all that he doesn't LOVE me anymore and I don't love him anymore.....

Yes this was mutual, but it is still filled with pain. 
I suspect more emotions to come, and change quickly. 
I want us to get along and be nice to eachother, that will work best for all, but at the same time I will not ever forget all I have been through.


----------



## Ms_Limbo (Feb 2, 2012)

BrokenHearted15 said:


> Today's emotion is anger...
> I am angry that:
> 
> That he is so unaffected, almost happy.
> ...


I'm angry today too, though mine was not mutual and I'm in a situation I feel I have no true options... I'm stuck. I took out some of your post and kinda turned it into my own. It pretty much says it for me.

I am sorry that you are going through this particular situation. Just because it's mutual doesn't mean it's easy. Especially when you're stuck with no options! Hang in there though, it may all work out soon for you.


----------

